# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Dreams ?

## PinkButterfly

Since Dads death I am having scary dreams I had one where I was back at the Hospital and the doctors  were telling me that I would be dying soon because the Brain surgery didn't mean I was cured it meant I would live one year so of course the one year anniversary coming up in August so I am freaked out so my question is are dreams a warning or what do they mean?? 

A friend of mine told me that yes some dreams are true and that we can will ourselves to have things happen so that has me freaked out!! 

I also had a dream about my deceased my brother who I never dream about I was in a meeting and someone said someone is in your apartment I ran out and went home and opened the door and there was my brother in bed with another man!!! I yelled at him and the man! My brother was not gay but I was told he did do things with men for drugs but that was gossip I don't know if it was true or not but nothing would surprise me coming from him when he was alive due to how he did me... so why would he be in my dreams?? because he is deceased? 

Any advice on Dreams should I be ready to find out I am dying in August? I know many will say well you believe in God and in Heaven so why worry but I just really wanna know if dreams are the real deal I did GOOGLE lol and did see where Dreams can mean something is going to happen.

----------


## JamieWAgain

‘...Although such a dream may bring about feelings of fear and anxiety, it is no cause for alarm as it is often considered a positive symbol. Dreams of experiencing your own death usually means that big changes are ahead for you. You are moving on to new beginnings and leaving the past behind.Jul 25, 2014...’

I found the above on google. Maybe new beginnings are in your near future?

----------


## PinkButterfly

That's the same thing I read on google lol  Jamie hahahaaa.. but I did see a lot of other ones that did make me more anxious.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I still have a lot of dreams revolving around my gf's suicide, in some way or another. For a few years after she died I had night terrors, and those were very scary. I still get them occasionally but they're pretty rare now. Apparently you can have night terrors and nightmares that are associated with PTSD. I wasn't aware of that....I just figured nightmares were nightmares but I guess that's not always the case, sometimes there's more to it (according to my therapist and my grief counselor). Some of mine are really, really disturbing and scary....I've worked with my therapist to figure out the meaning behind most of them. Most of the time for me they have to do with the guilt I have wrt not being able to save her.

Something my therapist says that has made a lot of sense to me is....it's my subconscious taking care of things that I'm not fully dealing with head on, or that I can't fully deal with. It doesn't mean I'm avoiding, or that I'm necessarily in denial. It also doesn't mean that if I figure out the meaning behind my nightmares, that they'll stop. They haven't stopped for me yet and it's been over six years. Talking it out does seem to help make them less seldom for me, sometimes. If I stop seeing my therapist & grief counselor, if I start holding back tears or denying what I'm feeling they usually get worse for me.

Fwiw, I take a drug called Prazosin, specifically to help with nightmares.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prazosin

It's been show to help with nightmares specifically related to PTSD. It works for me....it doesn't completely get rid of them, but my nightmares are less frequent when I take it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Dreams are natural. We all have them. We have to have them. The mind takes in so much during the average day. It has to be sorted out at night as we sleep. Like a computer sorting out data. Things we need to remember and things we have no need to remember. Long term memory and short term memory. But if something is on our minds we will dream about it too. Be it a problem. But it something we might have coming up in the near future. Then we have something called latent dream content. This is the BS content of all dreams. Just there to make the dream play out like a film / event. Without the latent dream content we would have only images flash through our minds. That kind of knits it all together. But has nothing got to do with the actual dream at all. 

We can also have dream triggers. Might be walking down the street. We see something. Our mind begins to throw up images. It is remembering that we have seen this before. Fact is we have not. In a dream we might have seen something the same colour or shape. 

With death you will always see the person you loss. Even more so if they are on your mind a lot. Or something might spark a memory of that person. You might be dreaming about something else. But your subconscious mind relates part of that something else to the person who has died. Most dreams we forget about in the first five seconds of wakening up. But we can hold onto parts of a dream. A loved one who is dead is going to stick in your mind more so than a car you might have also been dreaming about. I won't say selective memory. More selective importance. One means a lot more to you than the other. So you wake remembering the person. Not remembering all the other things you might have dreamt about. 

If a person has just died and you know the events surrounding their death, be it a hospital room, you will have that on your subconscious mind. It is fresh. Or a death that hurt you would also be still etched into your subconscious mind. Thus they will come out in the form of dreams.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Thanks for the replies I appreciate them!!

----------

